# Detailingworld™ Review - Dooka Wash Shampoo



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*DW Review - dooka WASH Shampoo*

*Introduction*
There's quite a lot of hype surrounding the new dooka products, so I figured I best get some reviews out!
I got the promo email the night before Waxstock and figured I had to pick some up at the show

You can't beat a good shampoo, so hopefully this one is up to scratch

*The Product*
Only available in 500ml bottles (as of time of writing), its comes labelled with a sleek black label and child proof cap
It is a medium thick green liquid with a nice apple scent, its quite strong if you breathe deeply!










*dooka says:*
_17 months in the making, dooka WASH Automotive Shampoo has been formulated to be a Ph - Neutral, Free rinsing, wax and sealant safe, pure shampoo aimed towards regularly maintained vehicles. Containing no gloss enhancers, waxes or sealants, the high foaming ultra slick formula minimises the risks of inflicting wash marring and fine scratches during the washing stage._

*The Method*

The ST was not too bad this week, even with a 2 hour blast to waxstock & back, plus normal weekly driving.
Had a rain shower in the week, so that brought out the usual dust pools and pollen that blights us dark coloured car owners


































I always wash with 15l of water in both buckets, as I find this is perfect for my car's size and the fact I use a thirsty large dooka

On the website it says to use 20-30ml of product in a bucket. The fact I use a bit more water than most, plus my water is super hard meant I decided to go with 40ml for now.

40ml is 375:1 dilution ratio, and 30ml would be 500:1

Measured out, and then the bucket was filled up with cold water


















Quick blast with the water jet and suds galore appeared










Dooka going in for a drink










And I can still smell the apple, which is great

The feeling under the mitt was amazingly slick with no grabbing or anything. I had to be careful at times to keep hold of the dooka as it felt like it wanted to skate across the panels

Suds transfer to the car was excellent and they seemed to hang around for a while too which was great to see

Obligatory pad pose










I proceeded to wash the whole car, rinsing the dooka every half panel or so until done. Once finished there was a nice film on the car that didn't sheet away.



















The feeling with the large woolie and mitt was very slick and the brake dust seemed to come off very well, no issues at all

Rinsed the car, which was a doddle, all the suds went straight away and the beading returned :thumb:










Checking the buckets, the rinse bucket was pretty dirty, which shocked me as the car didn't looks that bad at all

Just shows the product cleans very well and how important the 2BM is










*Price*

It's available on dooka's website, and can be found here

http://dooka.co.uk/washing-drying/maintenance-shampoo

Its for sale in 500ml and 5l bottles. As of writing, the 500ml can be had for £11, the 5l will be priced at £39 (when it comes in stock)

*Would I use it again?*
Yes, this is up there with my favourite shampoos so no hesitation in recommending

In hindsight, using 40ml of product is more than adequate, so I'm going to knock it down to 30ml for next time, as this should still work fine

*Conclusion*
There is no doubting the performance of the product, it is definitely one of my favourite shampoos so I can't fault it on that front

Where it loses some points for me is the cost, it is definitely a premium priced product when you take into account dilution ratios.
Price per wash is the only metric you can use to compare between products and this is towards the high end of shampoos, especially when compared to the new breed of 2000:1 shampoos and the like.

When using 40ml, it works out at 88p a wash, but if you use 30ml it works out at 66p a wash.

Unfortunately there really is no comparison when you need nearly 2-4x the product as others, but the rrp is the same. The shampoo market is very competitive!

Again, as with my dooka WHEELS review, I think alot of the price issues can be solved by buying it in 5l, which is more than half the price per litre.
That does mean committing to 5l however

A great product with very good performance, just let down slightly on price

Thanks for reading!

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

